# 180 watt LED lights panel



## darkpathus (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been researching the use of a 180 watt, 11 band LED light panel from Advanced Lighting.com With the cost of utilities going up; and very little heat emitted from the panel; that it would be a good buy ($540); and would pay for itself quickly. The core footprint of light is 2.5' x 2.5'. The light panel is supposed to be tweeked for optimum plant growth from veg to flower; however I would like to hear from experienced folks who know what works and what is hype.
  I was thinking that if used in a 2.5' x 2.5' x 6' space; that it would produce a good amount of light to support maybe 2-4 plants. What are your thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 14, 2011)

If you go LED I would suggest goin SOG and flowering clones once they root...


----------



## Locked (Jun 14, 2011)

Spearchucker did a lot of research on LEDs before buying one...maybe he will chime in here. I wld do a whole helll of a lot of research before buying any LED panel. You can get taken for a bunch of coin by some of these shady LED salesmen. 

I think we hve one or two cats growing with LEDs right now...I wld look through the grow journal section and talk to someone who has grown with them and flowered with them. I don't doubt the veg well...it's the flowering part that I am iffy on.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 14, 2011)

Yea check out Staffy's Grow Journal he grew with 2 180 LED lights and the results were really impresive.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess it just comes down to the same argument that shook when CFLs began to harvest this herb. LEDs to me look like something that will become very succuessful in this hobby once the charm and hype settles and prices go down. Lucky for CFL-ers the whole concept of CFL is same output, same size, less usage, less heat. However you must tune into the exact science behind making this light source work. Ask growers from separate styles and they will all have a different technique based solely upon light source used.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> If you go LED I would suggest goin SOG and flowering clones once they root...



Only that





			
				AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> I guess it just comes down to the same argument that shook when CFLs began to harvest this herb. LEDs to me look like something that will become very succuessful in this hobby once the charm and hype settles and prices go down. Lucky for CFL-ers the whole concept of CFL is same output, same size, less usage, less heat. However you must tune into the exact science behind making this light source work. Ask growers from separate styles and they will all have a different technique based solely upon light source used.



Welcome to MP. I saw your GJ. I think you are really misinformed about CFL's.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Welcome to MP. I saw your GJ. I think you are really misinformed about CFL's.


 
LOL well I appreciate your honesty. Im sure you are using HIDs and thats all fine and everything. However friend, we have both seen the same grow logs and journals online concerning CFLs and we have seen what they do. So why start this argument on this guys thread? I would use HIDs too if I could exhaust to the outdoors but I cant so I have to focus on another technique. Dont Hate! lol 

I have grown with tube flouros before and harvested. CFL just puts it into a more condensed space. However this will be my first grow log recorded and first website joined to do so. So Ill just show you what CFL is about. I dont know yet but after I post this Ill check to see if you have any logs I am curious. Cheers!


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Hell perhaps Ill even look into some LED supplementation light. Instead of going full on CFL I mean LEDs seem to output some lower temp, although with any light source the more light, more heat. Period.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> LOL well I appreciate your honesty. Im sure you are using HIDs and thats all fine and everything. However friend, we have both seen the same grow logs and journals online concerning CFLs and we have seen what they do. So why start this argument on this guys thread? I would use HIDs too if I could exhaust to the outdoors but I cant so I have to focus on another technique. Dont Hate! lol



If your not exhausting using any grow method(minus running real CO2), you are even more mis informed about this little growing thing. Not trying to argue. Just being honest. Ask around. I know my ganja. In volume.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> If your not exhausting using any grow method(minus running real CO2), you are even more mis informed about this little growing thing. Not trying to argue. Just being honest. Ask around. I know my ganja. In volume.


 

I think you should re-read my grow I know its alot to read because I am excited to actually show off what I can do. 

I JUST WANT TO SAY I HAVE SEEN EVIDENCE OF YOUR SENIORITY IN THIS MATTER. OKAY I HAVE.

I looked at a few of your indoor grows. You do know your ****. However I wont allow you to substandardize my knowledge because you are "Senior Member" and have over 1,700 posts. You have proven yourself. Why belittle others you obviously don tneed to worry.

BTW I am exhausting from my grow room.  Re read the grow log I posted. And take an interest this time. Cheers!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> I think you should re-read my grow I know its alot to read because I am excited to actually show off what I can do.
> 
> I JUST WANT TO SAY I HAVE SEEN EVIDENCE OF YOUR SENIORITY IN THIS MATTER. OKAY I HAVE.
> 
> ...



Chill lax. I only peeked at your GJ. I just saw you say some wrong info on CFL's. So I thought I might correct the info. Then I saw this,



			
				AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> I would use HIDs too if I could exhaust to the outdoors but I cant so I have to focus on another technique. Dont Hate! lol



And thought, ok, maybe he needs some guidance. But apparently not. No biggie. I will be around and cant wait for the CFL nugs. GL


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Chill lax. I only peeked at your GJ. I just saw you say some wrong info on CFL's. So I thought I might correct the info. Then I saw this,
> 
> 
> 
> And thought, ok, maybe he needs some guidance. But apparently not. No biggie. I will be around and cant wait for the CFL nugs. GL


 
LMAO prob not but why not dream right. No offense Sir honestly I would love HID but they would build up the heat too quickly for the area, where as CFL I can maneuver the lighting and what not since they plants dont really branch to reach the intense light they just stay nice and bonsai-ish since the lights are right on em. Plus its also like Ive stated before but on a different thread, so you havent seen me say it, the only HID ballasts I can get are 75w and you cant change out between HPS and MH bulbs. And they are about $70 a piece without a bulb and I wont order grow lights online. I just wont.

So just for the record Sir you I can consider you a role model, great grows you got going on. Thank you for your input and hopefully we can put aside our differences, after all we all grow the same plant right?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> LMAO prob not but why not dream right. No offense Sir honestly I would love HID but they would build up the heat too quickly for the area, where as CFL I can maneuver the lighting and what not since they plants dont really branch to reach the intense light they just stay nice and bonsai-ish since the lights are right on em. Plus its also like Ive stated before but on a different thread, so you havent seen me say it, the only HID ballasts I can get are 75w and you cant change out between HPS and MH bulbs. And they are about $70 a piece without a bulb and I wont order grow lights online. I just wont.
> 
> So just for the record Sir you I can consider you a role model, great grows you got going on. Thank you for your input and hopefully we can put aside our differences, after all we all grow the same plant right?



Thanx. I wasnt mad or being mean. I generally am really nice, except in the kitchen at times  Taming the heat from a HID is easier than one would think. Most here could not believe I could get away with running many 1k's in vertical HID's, 9" from the buds, no heat burn and run at a cool 77 degrees. Set up just needs to be dialed in. CFL's actually cost you more in the long run, produce more heat and since your growing chronic, why not make it the best it can be for all the risk going into it? Well for some at least. All those long months, to produce substantially less bud in the end.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx. I wasnt mad or being mean. I generally am really nice, except in the kitchen at times  Taming the heat from a HID is easier than one would think. Most here could not believe I could get away with running many 1k's in vertical HID's, 9" from the buds, no heat burn and run at a cool 77 degrees. Set up just needs to be dialed in. CFL's actually cost you more in the long run, produce more heat and since your growing chronic, why not make it the best it can be for all the risk going into it? Well for some at least. All those long months, to produce substantially less bud in the end.


 
And see your right about all this too. 9" Thats some damn fine tuning lol. You have to have it all in tubes thats the only way that can be possible. I jjst dont have all the room for that. I mean the whole little extra cost isnt realizeable enough that switching the whole house to CFL, which this is a large house. Wouldnt counteract the jump from using the extra wattage. Also you have to understand as well I am not using all these light RIGHT NOW while letting my babies grow into it, I am giving exactly how much light is needed to fulfill the space they are using. Which considering I may only be using full on lighting the last half of my grow. How does that equal things out?

I think thats the main point here...we all have our own fine tuned methods. Tried and True. Of course we will fear what we havent felt. Im sure until you try to use CFLs learn our tactics, solve our problems, you will fear. And until I use more than one of those said 75W and actually do it right with some MH for veg HPS for flower. Use some cool tubes or like technique, I will fear putting my babies through the "locked in the car with no window cracked" feeling. But hey I may just change it up and put a smal HPS in there and see if I can solve the heat issue. Who knows!

However this poor guy wants some LED advice and here we are *EDITEDIT*it all with talk of the exact opposite of lighting. We're a buncha a holes lol.

Sorry Dark!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> And see your right about all this too. 9" Thats some damn fine tuning lol. You have to have it all in tubes thats the only way that can be possible. I jjst dont have all the room for that. I mean the whole little extra cost isnt realizeable enough that switching the whole house to CFL, which this is a large house. Wouldnt counteract the jump from using the extra wattage. Also you have to understand as well I am not using all these light RIGHT NOW while letting my babies grow into it, I am giving exactly how much light is needed to fulfill the space they are using. Which considering I may only be using full on lighting the last half of my grow. How does that equal things out?
> 
> I think thats the main point here...we all have our own fine tuned methods. Tried and True. Of course we will fear what we havent felt. Im sure until you try to use CFLs learn our tactics, solve our problems, you will fear. And until I use more than one of those said 75W and actually do it right with some MH for veg HPS for flower. Use some cool tubes or like technique, I will fear putting my babies through the "locked in the car with no window cracked" feeling. But hey I may just change it up and put a smal HPS in there and see if I can solve the heat issue. Who knows!
> 
> ...



Nah. Were just posting. Every post good or bad contains some type of positive info, hopefully 

PS. I dont use tubes on my bulbs either. Straight up butt naked. How I like it.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Nah. Were just posting. Every post good or bad contains some type of positive info, hopefully
> 
> PS. I dont use tubes on my bulbs either. Straight up butt naked. How I like it.


 

 Man you just pimpin them b*tches out aint ya lmao

Well I gotta say Im curious, I guess it just comes down to great air flow, real low intake, high exhaust, great circulation fans, powerfull fans too, I know they have to replace a certain amount of air for the amount of space every so often. Although your gonna have to post the specifics.


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> And see your right about all this too. 9" Thats some damn fine tuning lol. You have to have it all in tubes thats the only way that can be possible. I jjst dont have all the room for that. I mean the whole little extra cost isnt realizeable enough that switching the whole house to CFL, which this is a large house. Wouldnt counteract the jump from using the extra wattage. Also you have to understand as well I am not using all these light RIGHT NOW while letting my babies grow into it, I am giving exactly how much light is needed to fulfill the space they are using. Which considering I may only be using full on lighting the last half of my grow. How does that equal things out?
> 
> I think thats the main point here...we all have our own fine tuned methods. Tried and True. Of course we will fear what we havent felt. Im sure until you try to use CFLs learn our tactics, solve our problems, you will fear. And until I use more than one of those said 75W and actually do it right with some MH for veg HPS for flower. Use some cool tubes or like technique, I will fear putting my babies through the "locked in the car with no window cracked" feeling. But hey I may just change it up and put a smal HPS in there and see if I can solve the heat issue. Who knows!
> 
> ...



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54867 <----- a thread discussing cfl/hid heat and costs and the 'misconceptions' too often and quoted
 :confused2:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

>


yea, hoping it doesn't start another pissing match. But we must keep the people informed, right?


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Well HIck I appreciate the link unfortunately I must respectfully decline. Yes we are all aware of the whole HID, CFL, LED lighting argument. 

We all know HID is the best way to go. As I've said previously ALL factors involved lead those to the lighting they need. Alot of the factors that you dont consider for EVERYONE is perhaps a similar one to mine. 

I cannot buy the most usefull HID ballasts in my area and WILL NOT order them online. PERIOD. Plus they are only 75W you must purchase HPS, MH ballast separate and they dont come with a bulb. For $70. Now I know 100-150 Lumens per watt HID and that is heaven compared to 60-70 Lumens per watt. IT TRULY IS....but given the entire picture for a grower HID really may NOT be the BEST answer. FOR THE SPECIFIC SITUATION.

However Sir I respect you as I do Nouvelle for your loyalty to HID however in this day and age one must think of alternative routes. 

Im sure eyebrows rose when someone shouted "HEY! Im gonna take this plant and grow it inside, then Im gonna cut the top of it off, tie down all the branches, grow it through a screen, matter of fact Im gonna invent a machine that uses just water and no dirt." Im sure tempers flared when it began to work too....

I think you get my point...


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2011)

and I respect your decision/choice and appreciate your situation. (buying ballasts/bulbs,ect). 
And am not trying to change your mind, choice. 
I simply wanted to point out, for the benefit of all, the discrepancies/misconceptions that are too often quoted as fact w/ lighting.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> and I respect your decision/choice and appreciate your situation. (buying ballasts/bulbs,ect).
> And am not trying to change your mind, choice.
> I simply wanted to point out, for the benefit of all, the discrepancies/misconceptions that are too often quoted as fact w/ lighting.


 
No I hear ya man, its like the kids on Xdox Live. Just running they mouth ruining a good time. 

Not you...

But the kids who get on here and spread TOTAL Misinformation. I think they do it on purpose to get us going.

Plus its like I said I may grab up one HPS just to kick some high red spec lumens on my flowering girls. Too soon for that now though, if the gods decide this time isnt the time I dont wanna be out the HID money.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Well HIck I appreciate the link unfortunately I must respectfully decline. Yes we are all aware of the whole HID, CFL, LED lighting argument.
> 
> We all know HID is the best way to go. As I've said previously ALL factors involved lead those to the lighting they need. Alot of the factors that you dont consider for EVERYONE is perhaps a similar one to mine.
> 
> ...



You are operating under some misconceptions that we were just trying to correct--not just for you, but for new growers reading this.  The fact of the matter is that CFLs run substantially hotter than a HPS of like lumens and that, regardless of temps, plants need a continual supply of fresh air.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are operating under some misconceptions that we were just trying to correct--not just for you, but for new growers reading this. The fact of the matter is that CFLs run substantially hotter than a HPS of like lumens and that, regardless of temps, plants need a continual supply of fresh air.


 
OMG no your absolutely right Goddess the facts are the facts, but we cannot sit and here and assume to knwo everyones specific situations. CFLs may just be the best way to go. HID is always the best if possible. 

However we musnt allow for any bias on the matter. I never claim CFLs are better, run cooler, run cheaper, etc. I just state they are whats best for my situation. 

The facts must be told...but the inspiration to improvise must be given as well.


Plus isnt a constant exchange of fresh air needed anyway? Lighting wouldnt affect that to begin with.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you considered T5s over CFLs (or LEDs)?  They have a lower profile, spread the light better, have the same lumen per watt ratio as a MH and actually do run cool?  This is all I use to veg with now.  I have given my 400W MH lights away.

Regardless of circumstances, I believe that if you can put a ton of CFLs in a space, you are still better off with a small HPS--both heat wise and money wise.  A 150W HPS can take the place of 10 23W CFLs and a 250W HPS can take the place of 18 23W CFLs


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Have you considered T5s over CFLs (or LEDs)? They have a lower profile, spread the light better, have the same lumen per watt ratio as a MH and actually do run cool? This is all I use to veg with now. I have given my 400W MH lights away.
> 
> Regardless of circumstances, I believe that if you can put a ton of CFLs in a space, you are still better off with a small HPS--both heat wise and money wise. A 150W HPS can take the place of 10 23W CFLs and a 250W HPS can take the place of 18 23W CFLs


 
AH! See I know this to be true. It hurts but I WILL NOT purchase lights online. Anything else, not lights. Lights and grow systems are the hottest things one could ever purchase online. The government can, will, and does see what is being shipped to what addresses in the least. Now I am aware a 250W HID light is something that is ordered every 10 mins online and less than .0000000000000001% of people get busted from these purchases alone, I am not just some random person where I live ok. I have been caught with high profile substances before and proudly took a stand in my community for Synthetic THC, before things got out of hand with it, and for MJ. I have had a few grow ops that police have come shortly after tossing the, well a couple times teenage plants. Roommates claiming I was growing MJ. All small of grows course and have had alot of successful small grow ops so this isnt my first ride. I just do not think having a HID light shipped to my house would be the smartest idea as opposed to a couple boxes of CFLs.


However I have not thought of the T5 and I guess I could then change out the bulbs for spectrum balance.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2011)

I and millions of others have growing gear and seeds shipped to our homes with absolutely no problems.  I have been growing off and on for over 30 years, but steadily for the last 12 or so inside.  In that time, I have had at least 10 light systems delivered, nutrients, hydro equipment, fans, etc, and dozens of seed orders.  Ordering online is probably the safest part of growing.  As you have seen, the greatest threat to growing is letting others know.

T5s kick butt.  They put out 92 lumens per watt and really give you nice tight internodal growth.  They are quickly becoming the light of choice for many growers.  I think I started using them 3-4 years or so ago.  Couldn't believe how well they worked and how much cooler they were than a MH.  I replaced a 400W MH with 216w of T5s and get just as good or better growth than I did with the MH.


----------



## darkpathus (Jun 15, 2011)

I just started growing my own for personal medical use; so we are talking about growing 2-4 plants in a 30" x 30"x 6' space.
The claim that LED manufactuers make is that a 180 watt LED panel has the ability to produce an intense light that is more energy efficient than an HPS light. The 11 band wave length is: 
*11+ Wavelengths of Color Output:* 760nm, 740nm, 720nm, _660nm_, 630nm, 615nm-480nm, 460nm, _440nm_, 415nm, 380nm
I welcome your ideas on what light you would use in this situation.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey THG I checked out those T5 setups but honestly I dont see where the same dollar amount spent on CFL and hoods etc came to any real difference.

Maybe I just havent seen the right light or need to dig further.

What I found was a 215W 4 bulb T5 system with ballast. 3 Footer.
It was almost $300. Now 215x90=19,350 Lumens.

Where as I can purchase 8 1900/6400K Lumen and 8 2100 Lumen/2100K CFL for about $30 then I would need
3 $10 Hoods. So now $60. 9 Y Adapters=$20 and 3 extensions=$3.50. SO with that I can hold 12 1900-2100 Lumen CFLs in my grow if it were a 50/50 mix of spectrum it would total 24,000 Lumens almost enough for 6 sq ft. All for $83.50 give or take a few. And that still leaves 4 more bulbs so another 5,000 or more lumens.

An honestly I am seeing some of the best internodal spacing on my babies keeping my CFLs about and inch away. We're talkin millimeters.


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

I hve a 4 bulb 4 foot HO T5 setup that cost me around 75 bucks...it puts out 20,000 lumens (5000 a tube) and has been the best lighting investment I hve ever made.   Who the helll is trying to charge you 300 clams AC? 

Give me a Cpl minutes and I will dig up a link for ya....


----------



## Locked (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay looks like prices went up a bit but here is a 4 bulb HO T5 setup for 127 bucks shipped....6500k a bulb.

eBay item number 330522557843


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay looks like prices went up a bit but here is a 4 bulb HO T5 setup for 127 bucks shipped....6500k a bulb.
> 
> eBay item number 330522557843


 
18,800 Lumens aint bad. Although it is a foot longer than I could use Im sure I could find some 3' systems. I also went to my local Lows and did some researching for the HID and I do see that the HPS they have now, although still couldnt accept MH swap it did come with the bulb. Still a 70 watter too. So with HID pushing 140 Lumens per watt were looking at 9,800 Lumens of light for just that. Cost was about $80. I may even grab just one of those to supplement my CFLs in the flower stage. HPS light really is good for your yield. But IDK we'll see I think just grabbing CFLs and hoods as they get bigger and require more sq ft of lighting and intensity. Than to invest all up front in just one lighting system. Then get the HPS up when I start flower. Should be a bright little box eh?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> Hey THG I checked out those T5 setups but honestly I dont see where the same dollar amount spent on CFL and hoods etc came to any real difference.
> 
> Maybe I just havent seen the right light or need to dig further.
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about initial cost (although you can get t5s way cheaper than that), but what you put out for electricity every single month (and the extra heat that CFLs put out).  The CFLs put out about 62 lumens per watt, the T5s put out about 92 lumens per watt.  So every single month, your electricity bill will be 30% higher with CFLs than it would be with T5s (or HPS).  Twelve 23W CFLs use 276 watts and emit 18,000 lumens and a lot of heat.  A 4' 4 bulb T5 uses 216W and emits 20,000 lumens.  You simply get more light for less money.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm not talking about initial cost (although you can get t5s way cheaper than that), but what you put out for electricity every single month (and the extra heat that CFLs put out). The CFLs put out about 62 lumens per watt, the T5s put out about 92 lumens per watt. So every single month, your electricity bill will be 30% higher with CFLs than it would be with T5s (or HPS). Twelve 23W CFLs use 276 watts and emit 18,000 lumens and a lot of heat. A 4' 4 bulb T5 uses 216W and emits 20,000 lumens. You simply get more light for less money.


 
No I know exactly what you mean THG dont get me wrong. However I dont understand your math for the CFL the 23W 2700K Spectrum CFLs right at Lows, run 2100 lumens a piece. Thats over 25,000 Lumens not 18.

Now granted the 6500K run only 1900, but I will be mixing up to a 75/25 ratio reds/blues, and will be building up to even using that many bulbs. I mean right now I have 5 babies in 1 - 10" pot they are only about a week and are only using 2 - 23W bulbs. I will only be adding maybe 2 more and that should hold for another couple weesk because the size of the plants I can get them all in a much smaller space to have to light. This to me is the CFL benefit. Only having to supply it with just what it needs space wise. Acting as loss-prevention in the case of, well, anything.

If I go buy one of these T5 systems. They will draw all wattage from the get go regardless of if not the bulbs are using it. Thats what the ballast does. Plus this whole damn house still has 60W In-cans. These will be going very soon, which should balance out the cost of lighting to begin with. 200-300 watts a month isnt that much, and then you consider a 23W actual watt pushes the same light of a 60W In-can. So basically Im gonna cut overall light use wattage by almost a third. Then tack on 200-300 Watts again. In this house it will balance. Again works for the exact situation.

In regards to CFL I can purchase them over the cylce of the grow and still have some gas money.

I will just go on record saying I know that CFL isnt the most economical, but I never claimed it was, I calimed it is good for reasons, and then some more reasons, thats all.

Oh and BTW THG I wasnt being demeaning when I quoted pricing, I will admit I didnt go as far as one would think. I googled checked some popular sites, popular brands, etc. Didnt check the EB or CL admittedly.

Thank you for the link though Hamster and THG I actually think I may get a small HPS to aid in flowering. Couldnt hurt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't take it at all in a demeaning way.  I am having quite a fun time volleying ideas back and forth with you.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 16, 2011)

Me too (hug)


----------



## BBFan (Jun 17, 2011)

darkpathus said:
			
		

> I just started growing my own for personal medical use; so we are talking about growing 2-4 plants in a 30" x 30"x 6' space.
> The claim that LED manufactuers make is that a 180 watt LED panel has the ability to produce an intense light that is more energy efficient than an HPS light. The 11 band wave length is:
> *11+ Wavelengths of Color Output:* 760nm, 740nm, 720nm, _660nm_, 630nm, 615nm-480nm, 460nm, _440nm_, 415nm, 380nm
> I welcome your ideas on what light you would use in this situation.


 
Hey Darkpathus- looks like your thread got hijacked.

I've never grown with led's so I can't comment on their effectiveness.  What I can say is that anything heading into the near-infrared range (above 700nm) does little to drive photosynthesis.

While there is little green spectrum in the output above (that's a good thing), I'm surprised they went so high with the red.

Personally, I think a 400 watt HID set up would give you the best results with only 2 plants or even 1 plant in a scrog- but again, I don't know anything about growing with led's.

Good luck.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm setting up a system that that will use two Haight Solid-State PPF-800 LED Grow lights First run will be a test before I buy the second.  I've been thinking about this for some time and keeping my eye on the technology and it looks to me like it may be ready for prime time but the proof is in the pudding of mixed metaphors. The type of meter that would allow quantitative comparison is way too expensive. So growroom empiricism it will have to be for awhile.

*Haight Solid-State PPF-800 LED Grow lights* : hxxp://shop.haightsolidstate.com/Haight-Solid-State-PPF-800-LED-Grow-light-PPF-800.htm


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 24, 2011)

Dark, We just finished a grow using 2 of the 90 watt UFO LED lights. Upside, they work very well for vegging, we were able to keep them close without burning the tops and had very nice healthy plants with nice tight node growth. Easy to control temps and very energy efficient. In a short they were not very impressive for flowering, light whispy buds and small. If we had used our 400 watt HPS we would have had a much lager yield. We have grown same strains under both LED and HPS and their is no comparison, in yield HPS wins hands down. I think until they can figure out how to introduce a lumen aspect to their color bands then they are only good at this time for vegging...take care..


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 26, 2011)

After reading Tokies post I went back to HaightSolidState to check what they said about the panel I bought.  What I recall was that it was good for all stages of growth.  But it turns out that they now have a revision:

New 180W LED Grow Light 
The ideal size for both vegetative growth and flowering ...

So I'm about to start work on a light box that adds HO T5s while wishing I had done all T5s from the start. So it goes.   

And thanks for the heads up Sir Tokie


----------



## Roddy (Jul 26, 2011)

T5's will leave you just as disappointed, I'm afraid! Hard to beat good ol' HPS!


----------



## singlee (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think 540 bucks is a good cost.


----------

